# Batchdatei erstellen die ein Programm startet jedoch jeden tag mit anderen argumenten



## tomwax (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo und erstmal entschuldigen sollte ich in diesem Thread nicht richtig sein.

Ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung von Batch schreiben und hoffe daher ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe für eine Projektarbeit ein Programm bekommen das ich jeden Tag für eine Stunde laufen lassen muss.

Diese Programm speichert Dateien (eine große menge innerhalb einer Stunde).

Ich kann das Programm über CMD starten und als paramter einen Ordner angeben in den er speichern soll.

Nun würd ich jedoch gern das das Taskplanermäßig per Batch gestartet wird.

Folgendes habe ich bis jetzt hinbekommen, dieser Code ermöglicht das ein Ordner erstellt wird und das Programm dann gestartet wird und die Dateien in den Ordner "...." speichert.

Nun müßt ich jedoch für jeden Tag eine eigene Batch schreiben.


```
@ECHO off

mkdir e:\Dienstag15.02.11

java -jar C:\programm\autospeicher.jar e:\\Dienstag15.02.11\\
```


Gibt es da nicht die möglichkeit über eine SChleife oder sowas?

Das er z.B. überprüft das wenn ein Ordner da ist er dann das programm mit einem anderen paramter starten soll oder wie?

er soll halt jeden tag einen neuen ordner erstellen (ob mit datum oder nur einem namen ist egal) und in diesen neuen ordner speichern.
Dazu muss jedoch der neue ordner als paramter übergeben werden ...

wär super toll wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

weil derzeitig hab ich echt 7 batchdateien für die woche und jede batchdatei hat eben den code siehe oben drin, nur eben angepasst ;-(


----------



## deepthroat (16. Februar 2011)

Hi.

Legt die Ergebnisse in einem Verzeichnis namens "Ausgabe <DATUM>" ab:

```
@echo off

set outdir=e:\Ausgabe %date%
md "%outdir%"

java -jar ... "%outdir%"
```
Gruß


----------

